# مكن غسيل الكلي Fresenius 2008h



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله اللرحمن الرحيم
هذة اول مشاركاتي بالمنتدي واتمني من الله عز وجل ان تنال اعجابكم
وهي دليل الصيانة ل مكن غسيل الكلي FRESENIUS 2008H
وهو الماني الصنع
والملف بلمرفقات وهو فيل pdf
وارجوا 
لاتنس الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2006)

لأخ احمد صلاح السيسي.

تحية طيبة .

بداية موفقة واهلا بك صديق دائم وعزيز بين اخوتك . ونتطلع الى المزيد والجديد منك خدمتأ للعلم

والمعرفة والفائدة للجميع .وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد ابوصالح (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شئى جميل ان يكون لهندسه طبيه مكان تتلقى فيه الصداقات وتبادل الخبرات وكمان الاخوه داخل هذا القسم الجميل الشيق 
الذى يتميز بالجديد دائما انا احايك ياحمد ياصلاح على[frame="13 70"] مجهودك[/frame]


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2006)

تسلم يا أحمد ابو صالح على المشاعر الجميلة .

كانت شفافة ورقيقة .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد84 (9 يوليو 2006)

مش عارف اشكرك ازاى يا احلى احمد فى الدنيا


----------



## محمد العصا (10 يوليو 2006)

ايش الحلاوة هاي يا ابو صلاح تسلم ايدك والى الامام


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

ايش الحلاوة هاي


----------



## aboabaad (24 يوليو 2006)

جاري تحميييييييييل الملف ............


جاري فتح الملف ...........


راااااااااااااائع


مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## katanoma (24 يوليو 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا اخونا احمد ما قصرت والله

مساهمة جميلة من شخص أجمل  

تحياتي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (23 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Bioengineer (23 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك كثيرا 

سلمت يداك يااخ احمد الملف رائع..


----------



## طبيب الأجهزة (23 أغسطس 2006)

سبحان الله

كان هذا أحد المواضيع التي كنت مطالب بعمل بحث عنها

و قدمت لهم نفس الملف أعلاه

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم أحمد صلاح السيسي
و بارك فيك

و بانتظار المزيد


----------



## م.الدمشقي (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ffff00"]مشكوررررررررررررر[/glow]


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ffff33"] 
الف شكر يابو حميد علي المعلومات 
والف مبروك علي الانضمام 
كده يبقوا الفين ابقي افتكر
[/glow]


----------



## eng_3YASH (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مانيول رائع جدا , مع العلم انني قد حصلت دوره تدريبه ل جهاز
hemodialysis fresenius 4008
ولكن المانيول رائع جد​ 
واليكم اخر جهاز صنعته شركه fresenius 
5008 
fresenius


----------



## eng_3YASH (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جهاز رائع جدا​


----------



## Bioengineer (3 سبتمبر 2006)

يا سلام شكله رائع جدا ..

شكرا لك يامهندس عياش.


----------



## eng_3YASH (3 سبتمبر 2006)

هده مشاركه سابقه للمهندس عادل صلاح

شرح رائع عن pump ومبدأ عملها في هدا الجهاز​ 

بالنسبة لمضخة الأصبع فكل ما أعلمه عنها هو شكلها وانها تقوم بضخ​


السائل عن طريق الضغط بالاصبع فيندفع السائل من قاع الاناء الى الخارج​ 

ارجو منك توضيح الميكانيكيه.​ 

اما بالنسبة لمضخات البكره فهي فعلا مستخدمه كثيرا في الاجهزه الطبيه​ 

مثل جهاز غسيل الكلى hemodialysis​ 

مبدأ عملها في هذا الجهاز انها تدور عن طريق موتور ويرتبط على العمود لهذا الموتور​ 
بكره تلف مع لفة الموتور وتقوم بالضغط على الانبوب الذي يحتوي على الدم فتدفع الدم​ 

وكما هو مبين في الصور​


----------



## م التحبو (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوى وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## khallood (9 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا اخ العزيز ،،،
وخاصة انو قرائتي لهذا الموضوع تترافق مع تدريبي في قسم غسيل الكلى في احد المشافي


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (2 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي أحمد


----------



## مصعب السروي (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر يابشمهندس 
الموضوع مهم جدا 
وفي ناس كتير محتاجاه ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## tigersking007 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا بك بشمهندس احمد فى هذا المنتدى الرائع جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو الاستفاده من خبراتك فى جميع الاجهزه وشكرا


----------



## tigersking007 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يا بشمهندس احمد


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (5 نوفمبر 2006)

طب وليه ميكونش سؤال وجواب احسن


----------



## ibrahim el sayed (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## platinum_ouput (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوور على الجهد المبذول


----------



## memoo13131313 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

really thanks..i am a biomedical student


----------



## بكرى2 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز احمد صلاح لا تتصور كم قد افدتنا وافدت المرضى بمركز الكلى عندنا 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.ايهاب قنديل (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزكم الله خيرا اسال الله ان ينفعك بما علمك ويعلمكمما تجهل


----------



## محمد_2006_المهندس (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## rfm_lord (17 يناير 2007)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## amontilladow (17 يناير 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## وليد العمري (18 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي احمد


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (21 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخى عايش
انا أول مرة أشوف fresenius 5008 بس المانول بتاع fresenius 4008 مش مرفق يا أخى الفاضل ارجو ارساله


----------



## tarek2004_7 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الوافر


----------



## medoaa644 (31 يناير 2007)

*م.محمود علم*

جزكم الله خيرا 
والى الامام:12:


----------



## محمد فتحى زكى (1 فبراير 2007)

*eng_deery************

thank you eng im very happy


----------



## abohmeed3000 (1 فبراير 2007)

تسلم يا غالي


----------



## فنى فنى (6 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه 

أجهزة فريزينياس تحتاج صيانه رهيبه

ومشاكلها كثيره


وأعطالها رهيبه

وقطع غيارها نار نار نار

خاصة بعد ما ارتفع سعر الأورو

أتمنى من يرشدنا على نوع أجهزة أفضل من فريزينياس


وشكرا


صحيح لديهم وحدة معالجه مياه جيده لكن أيضا سعرها 3 أصعاف أى وحده مياه أمريكية


----------



## pal_eng (25 فبراير 2007)

جاري التحميل وشكرا


----------



## ahmednoor (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم احمد صلاح :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: 

--ولكن لي طلب عندك:81: :81: :81: :81: 
--مطلوب مني في الكليه عمل تصميم كامل لمكنة غسيل الكلي:80: :80: :80: 
و التي تشمل
1-block diagram
2-circuit diagram
3- types and specification of all sensors
4- power supplies which i will need

يارست اي معلومات تقدر تفيدني بيها تبعتها من فضلك:20: :20: :20: :20: :20: 

و لك جزيل الشكرا والثواب عند الله :75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (27 فبراير 2007)

انا موافق على راي الاخ احمد نور في طلبه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_hos (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nader12 (2 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد يس11 (2 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الأمل (27 يونيو 2007)

مجهود قمة في الروعة
جزاك الله خيرا.........


----------



## medoaa644 (30 يونيو 2007)

اهلا بك صديق دائم والى الامام


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وانا اعشق اجهزة غسيل الكلى والحمد لله ابدعت بها ايام الدراسة وعملت بها بعد التخرج مباشرة والحمد لله.


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (30 يونيو 2007)

م.محمد الكسواني قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وانا اعشق اجهزة غسيل الكلى والحمد لله ابدعت بها ايام الدراسة وعملت بها بعد التخرج مباشرة والحمد لله.



أخى محمد ياريت تفيدنا بخبراتك فى مجال أجهزة الغسيل الكلوى من حيث الصيانة وكمان من حيث الإستخدام 

وشكرا منتظر منك الرد أخوك فى الله عصام
:1: :78: :1:


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 يونيو 2007)

Essam_bio قال:


> أخى محمد ياريت تفيدنا بخبراتك فى مجال أجهزة الغسيل الكلوى من حيث الصيانة وكمان من حيث الإستخدام
> 
> وشكرا منتظر منك الرد أخوك فى الله عصام
> :1: :78: :1:


 
ان شاء الله اخي العزيز انا جاهز بكل ما لدي من علم متواضع
اذا كان لديك استفسار اطرحة وان شاء الله اعمل على الاجابة بإذن الله.


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (1 يوليو 2007)

اولا احب اعرفك استاذى العزيز انى يعنى مبتدأ شويه فى أجهزة الغسيل الكلوى بس كنت عاوز أعرف الأول كيف تتم الجلسه من الألف إلى الياء من أول دخول المريض الوحدة وعلى أعتبار انه لسه أول مرة يغسل فى المكان ده ىيعنى هيتعرض لاسأله كتيره من الممرضة صح احب أعرفها ايضا وكمان انواع الغسيل وكمان امته يكون محتاج لأكثرمن غسله فى الأسبوع 
وشكرا منتظر ردك يا أستاذى الفاضل


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (1 يوليو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

اخى محمد 

فيه حاجات كنت عاوز اسالك فيه بس ده إلكترونك شويه بس برضوا لايخلوامنها جهاز غسيل كلوى 

أولا : الsolonid Valve 
ثانيا : الstep up motor 
والفرق مابينه وبين الdc motor 

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (2 يوليو 2007)

*توضيح*



Essam_bio قال:


> اخى محمد
> 
> فيه حاجات كنت عاوز اسالك فيه بس ده إلكترونك شويه بس برضوا لايخلوامنها جهاز غسيل كلوى
> 
> ...


 
بسم الله والصلاة على رسول الله
اشكرك اخي الكريم على اهتمامك 
واستغفر الله يا اخي انا بشر ولست استاذ وكل ما لدي هو علم متواضع

اخي بأيجاز سوف اوافيك بالمتطلبات التي طلبتها انت لغاية ان اقدم لك مادة تحتوي الجلسة بشكل عام وكذلك رسومات توضيحية عن اسئلكتك 

بايجاز

غسيل الكلى ينقسم الى قسمين
1 غسيل بريتوني اليك الرابط التالي للتوضيح http://www.kna.org.kw/Default.aspx?Id=41&ln=ar

2 الغسيل الدموي اليك الرابط التالي من نفس الموقعhttp://www.kna.org.kw/Default.aspx?Id=40&ln=ar

بالنسبة ل solenoid valve
اليك الرابط التالي الذي يوضح لك طريقة العمل http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solenoid_valve


اما بخصوص stepper motor
اليك الرابط التالي وهو رائع جدا
http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_step1.htm

وكذلك الرابط http://www.pc-control.co.uk/step-motor.htm


هذا هو DC Motor
لقد أصبحت المحركات الكهربائية (Electric Motors) من صلب حياة الإنسان , ولا يخفى علينا ما لهذه الأدوات من أهمية كبيرة سواء في الأجهزة التي نستخدمها في حياتنا اليومية أو في الأجهزة المستخدمة في التطبيقات الصناعية .

سنبدأ هذه المقالة بالحديث عن أجزاء المحركات الكهربائية , كل منها على حدة , ثم سنقوم بجمع هذه الأجزاء لنرى كيف تعمل هذه الأداة الثورية . وفي النهاية سنستعرض العديد من الأدوات التي تعتمد على المحركات الكهربائية في عملها , وهي في الغالب مما نراه حولنا كل يوم .

المبدأ الأساسي الذي يعمل وفقه المحرك الكهربائي :

في المحرك الكهربائي , يتفاعل التيار الكهربائي مع الحقل المغنطيسي منتجاً حركة دورانية . ويستفاد من هذه الحركة في التطبيقات التي يتم تصنيعها . تعمل المحركات الكهربائية على التيار الكهربائي المتناوب (AC) أو المستمر (DC) وهناك محركات كهربائية تعمل على كلا التيارين . كلنا يعلم أحد المبادئ البسيطة التي تتمتع بها المغانط وهي تجاذب الأقطاب المختلفة وتنافر المتماثلة , إن هذا المبدأ هو أساس عمل المحركات الكهربائية وهو سبب تلك الحركة الدورانية .



أجزاء المحرك الكهربائي :

دعونا نتحدث عن محرك كهربائي بسيط ثنائي القطب يعمل بالتيار المستمر , وهو ما نصادفه في الألعاب التي تحتاج إلى توليد حركات دورانية , ومثل هذا المحرك البسيط يتكون من الأجزاء التالية :

1- حافظة المغنطيس (Armature or Rotor) وهي الجزء الدوار من المحرك , تتكون من قطعة من الحديد يوجد حولها ملف .
2- عاكس التيار (Commutator) ويتكون هذا الجزء من حلقة مشطورة إلى نصفين
3- (Brushes) وهي في الغالب عبارة عن قطع كربونية صغيرة .
4- محور المحرك (Axle) يتصل بالجزء الدوار من المحرك Armature)) .
5- مغنطيس الحقل (Field Magnet) وهو المغنطيس الذي يولد الحقل المغنطيسي الذي يتفاعل مع التيار الكهربائي .

الشكل التالي يوضح أجزاء المحرك الكهربائي








ماذا يحصل عند جمع هذه الأجزاء مع بعضها البعض ؟

يولد التيار الكهربائي المار في سلك حقلاً مغنطيسياً يحيط بهذا السلك , فلو مررنا تياراً كهربائياً في ملف يحيط بنواة حديدية سيحصل الأمر ذاته , إلا أن النواة الموجودة داخل الملف سوف تصبح ممغنطة وتسمى مغنطيساً كهربائياً (Electromagnet)
وتدعى أحد نهايتي تلك القطعة المعدنية بالقطب الشمالي والأخرى القطب الجنوبي تبعاً لاتجاه مرور التيار في الملف .

لابد أنك قد بدأت الآن بالمقارنة بين ما قلته للتو وبين الجزء المسمى حافظة المغنطيس . يوضع هذا الجزء بين قطبي مغنطيس الحقل (The Field Magnet) وعند مرور التيار الكهربائي في ملف الحافظة يتشكل لدينا مغنطيساً كهربائياً .

إن التنافر الحاصل بين قطبي المغنطيس الكهربائي وقطبي مغنطيس الحقل يسبب دوران حافظة المغنطيس (Armature) . تقترب الأقطاب المختلفة من بعضها البعض نتيجة لذلك .

دعنا نطرح الآن السؤال التالي : ماالذي يسبب الحركة الدورانية كما نزعم ؟ فدوران حافظة المغنطيس لن يستمر طويلاً إذ سرعان ما تلتقي الأقطار المتماثلة لتتنافر من جديد و ينتج عن ذلك حركة اهتزازية لا دورانية كما ندعي . فما الذي يحصل إذا ؟

هنا يأتي دور عاكس التيار (Commutator ) فحالما تقترب الحافظة من إتمام نصف الدورة الأولى بين قطبي مغنطيس الحقل يتم عكس جهة التيار الكهربائي المار في ملف الحافظة ويتبدل معها قطبي المغنطيس الكهربائي ويمكنه الآن متابعة حركته الدورانية بكل يسر ودون أيما عائق .

ولعكس التيار نستخدم حلقة مشطورة تتصل بها حافظة المغنطيس . يدخل التيار الكهربائي ويخرج من العاكس عبر القطع الكربونية التي ذكرناها أعلاه .
في كل نصف دورة تكون القطع الكربونية على اتصال مع كل من نصفي الحلقة ويمر التيار الكهربائي إلى ملف الحافظة . وعندما يقترن الفراغ الذي يفصل نصفي الحلقة مع القطع الكربونية يتم عكس التيار الكهربائي .

اكتملت الآن مراحل عمل المحرك الكهربائي , لذلك دعنا نعدد الأدوات التي تعمل به .

المحركات الكهربائية من حولنا :

لنبدأ بأدوات المطبخ :

الخلاط الكهربائي – البراد ( يوجد فيه اثنين أو ثلاث محركات : أحدها تابع للضاغط وآخر للبراد وآخر للثلاجة ) – آلة تقطيع الخضار – آلة جلي وتجفيف الأطباق ...

الأدوات المنزلية :

الغسالة (الكهربائية طبعاً !) – فرد التثقيب – المكنسة الكهربائية – مجفف الشعر – المروحة – المسجلات – أجهزة الفيديو (VCR) – CD player ...
الكومبيوتر : يحوي العديد منها , فكل سواقة تحوي اثنين أو ثلاثة بالإضافة إلى المحركات المستخدمة لتدوير مروحة كل من المعالج وعلبة التغذية وكرت الشاشة ...

في السيارة :

المحركات الكهربائية التي تتحكم بالنوافذ – المراوح المستخدمة للتبريد ولأغراض أخرى
المحركات المستخدمة لتحريك ماسحات الزجاج 

اخي الكريم ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت لما تريد واذا لديك استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (4 يوليو 2007)

متشكر جدا
استاذى الفاضل بالفعل انا استفدت 
وشكرا مره أخرى


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 يوليو 2007)

الله لا يحوج حد لي هذه المكنه الف شكر اخي

شكرا


----------



## المهندسة السودانية (4 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا اخ احمد 
ربنا يوفقك ......... ويوفق الجميع


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (4 يوليو 2007)

*العفو*



Essam_bio قال:


> متشكر جدا
> استاذى الفاضل بالفعل انا استفدت
> وشكرا مره أخرى


 
العفو اخي العزيز انا في خدمة الصالحين دائما

اخي اذا لديك اي استفسار لاتتردد عسى ان اكون عند حسن الظن اذا كانت الاجابة متوفرة لدي.

"اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا يا رب العالمين"


----------



## هيام محمد (16 يوليو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (19 يوليو 2007)

*أخى / محمد الكسواني*

السلام عليكم

اخى محمد انت اشتغلت بهذا المجال وانا ايضا اريد ان اعمل بهذا المجال فما هى النصائح التى تنصحنى بها ولو ممكن لديك بعض عناوين الشركات الوكيله لأجهزة الغسيل الكلوى لانى اريد الألتحاق بها كمهندس صيانة 
متشكر جد 

السلام عليكم


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

Essam_bio قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخى محمد انت اشتغلت بهذا المجال وانا ايضا اريد ان اعمل بهذا المجال فما هى النصائح التى تنصحنى بها ولو ممكن لديك بعض عناوين الشركات الوكيله لأجهزة الغسيل الكلوى لانى اريد الألتحاق بها كمهندس صيانة
> متشكر جد
> ...


 
عليكم السلام اخي الكريم

اخي اولا المنطقة الجغرافية التي انت تعمل ضمن نطاقها وكذلك البلد التى تقيم انت فيها ماذا تستخدم في مجال غسيل الكلى؟
على سبيل المثال دولتين من قارتين مختلفتين
الاردن: الشركة الرائدة حاليا Fersenius ومن ثم B.Brown ثم Nepro والجيل القديم وعدد بسيط جدا من Gambro وحاولت شخصيا ادخال Baxter ولكن دون جدوى.

السودان: Gambro ثم القليل من اجهزة Fersenuis

اخي الكريم الاجهزة لا تتعطل بسهولة ولكن مبدأ عملها واحد اذا استطعت ان تعمل في مجال الصيانة كدور ثانوي حيث انني كما ذكرت الاعطال بسيطة ولكن انا شخصيا قمت بالتركيز على المستهلكات الخاصة بالاجهزة لان الطلب متكرر عليها بشدة وبالاضافة لطرح فكرة الجهاز الجديد، الصيانة لن تكون يومية ولكن افضل طريقة لغسيل الكلى هي عمل العقود السنوية للصيانة ، اخي ليس للاحباط ولكن كل شخص يعمل في مجال صيانة الاجهزة لديه احتكار من ناحية الصيانة وتوفير قطع الغيار بسعر مرتفع ومن الصعوبة الحصول على المعلومة بسهولة من اجل ذلك لا بد من الصيانة والمبيعات والتسويق معا لتصل الى افضل نتائج

وانا في الخدمة دوما اخي الكريم
ارجو ان يكون هذا الرد هو ما قمت انت بطلبه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (19 يوليو 2007)

*الى محمد الكسوانى*

اخى محمد انا من مصر ولست اريد ان اعمل منفرد كما فهمت حضرنك انا لسه مبتدىء ولكن اريد ان التحق بشركه من الشركات الرائدة فى مجالنا وبس لو تعرف اى من هذه الشركات تطلب مهندسين ياريت تبلغنى سواء فى مصر او فى الأردن وهكذا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

Essam_bio قال:


> اخى محمد انا من مصر ولست اريد ان اعمل منفرد كما فهمت حضرنك انا لسه مبتدىء ولكن اريد ان التحق بشركه من الشركات الرائدة فى مجالنا وبس لو تعرف اى من هذه الشركات تطلب مهندسين ياريت تبلغنى سواء فى مصر او فى الأردن وهكذا


 
اخي الفاضل لم اقصد العمل المنفرد لان مجال غسيل الكلى يحتاج لمجهود اشخاص وليس شخص
اخي في الاردن الامر صعب جدا جدا ولكن يمكن ان يكون اسهل في السعودية 
في مصر لا اعلم بالضبط شركات معينة ولكن الاكثر انتشارا حسب علمي مع اتصالاتي السابقة مع شركة هيدالينا-اختصاص مستهلكات غسيل كلى- المصرية وكذلك NMI ان لديكم Gambro. 

اخي الكريم يمكنك زيارة قسم الهندسة الطبية في المستشفيات وتكوين علاقات مع المختصين وذلك لاستدعائك للمشاركة في النظر على الاقل عند صيانة الاجهزة التي لا تخضع للكفالة حيث ان الشركة الام تكفل الجهاز لمدة معينة او بعقد، فيكون بمقدور المختصين في القسم بعمل الصيانة او التفقد الدوري.

اخي الامر صعب قليلا ولكن المحاولة اكيد سوف تفيد ولكن لا تقييد نفسك بغسيل الكلى فقط.


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (19 يوليو 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

اخى محمد متشكر جدا على ردودك وإهتمامك بس كنت اريد ان اتعرف بك اكثر لو ممكن المراسلة الشخصيه على الملتقلى او من خلال ***** خارجى

متشكر جدا


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

Essam_bio قال:


> اخى محمد متشكر جدا على ردودك وإهتمامك بس كنت اريد ان اتعرف بك اكثر لو ممكن المراسلة الشخصيه على الملتقلى او من خلال ***** خارجى
> 
> متشكر جدا


 
اخي الكريم انا في خدمة الصالحين دوما
اي طريقة مراسلة تجدها انت سهلة انا اقبلها واذا اردت المراسلة عن طريق بريد الكتروني ارجو منك فتح ملفي الشخصي والاطلاع على البريد الالكترني خاصتي وانا بانتظار الرد والتواصل يا اخي الكريم.


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (19 يوليو 2007)

اخى محمد انا ضفتك عندى ياريت تفتح الملف الشخصى هتلاقى البريد الإلكترونى


----------



## am_em (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكور مشكوووووور مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

اريد المساعده ضرورى لمشروع تخرج عن artificial kidney 
u can sent any information about it on email eng_20082000


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (6 أغسطس 2007)

i opened this file and Thanks a lot for your efforts . it is very good


----------



## bassel hatem (6 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خيرا و ننتظر منك مشاركات جديدة باذن الله


----------



## السيوطى (26 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات ولكن كان يجب اضافة بعض الاعطال التى تتعرض لها ماكينات غسيل الكلى مثل
1-flow alarm
2-conductivity maximum
3-conductivity minimum
4-watch dog error
5-b-ram
6-t.m.p high
7-t.m.p low
8-upper flow alarm
كان يجب عرض هذه المشكلات وغيرها ايضا من اعطال ماكينة غسيل الكلى
بالرغم من ذلك موضوعك شيق


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (27 أغسطس 2007)

*تدعيم رأى أخى السيوطى*

ادعم رأى اخى السيوطى وانتظر الرد من اخونا محمد صاحب الخبرة 

مشكووووووووووووووووووور أخى


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخونا فى الله محمد نريد ردك على استفسارات أخونا السيوطى وهى:
1-flow alarm
2-conductivity maximum
3-conductivity minimum
4-watch dog error
5-b-ram
6-t.m.p high
7-t.m.p low
8-upper flow alarm

وكيف يمكننا التغلب على هذه المشاكل

وجزاكم الله خيرا على تعاونكم معنا

أخوكم فى الله ابو انس


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (10 ديسمبر 2007)

Essam_bio قال:


> أخونا فى الله محمد نريد ردك على استفسارات أخونا السيوطى وهى:
> 1-flow alarm
> 2-conductivity maximum
> 3-conductivity minimum
> ...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زملائي الافاضل

بالنسبة للاعطال في البنود 1و2و3و6و7و8
يتضمن الحل قسمين
الاول 
ان تكون القيم المدخلة على الجهاز غير صحيحة وهي عبارة عن قيم تعتمد على وزن المريض والمواد المراد تخليص الجسم منها وهي تعتمد على مدخلات الكادر الطبي

الثاني
اذا كانت المدخلات صحيحة فهناك ما يسمى cleancart تعمل على تنظيف الجهاز وهناك برامج خاصة في الجهاز لعمل التنظيف ودرجة حرارة التنظيف وكذلك لتنشيف الجهاز, اما اذا بقيت المشكلة قائمة فلا بد من تغير الحساسات التي قد تكون هي سبب المشكلة مع العلم ان حساسات اجهزة غسيل الكلى لا تتعطل بسهولة.

watchdog error
عبارة عن نظام يعمل على مراقبة جميع مكونات الجهاز وسير عملها وقد تعطي تنبيه في حالة اختلال القيم او في حالة العطل الداخلي ولا يزول التنبيه الا بزوال الخطا او تعديله.

Bram
حاليا اعتذر عن تقديم معلومة وافية ولكن تظهر هذه المشكلة احيانا في حالة خطا بمستهلك يستخدم في جلسة غسيل الكلى ويسمى fistula needle واحيانا اذا كان هناك اختلال في احد مكونات الدم وهوerythropoietin 

ارجو ان تكونوا قد وجدتم ولو الفائدة البسيطة من هذه المعلومات المتواضعة.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مناقشات للتعلم*

جزاك الله خيرا أخى محمد 

محمد ما العلاقة مابين الVenous Pressure وا لTMP

ارجو شرح الTMP بالتفصيل مع تبين العلاقة بينهما 

جزاك الله خيرا
:1: أبو انس :1:


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مناقشات للتعلم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل ممكن ان اقوم بتعديل نسبة ال Conductivity من خلال المعايرة وذلك للتغلب على مشكلتى الConductivity High & Conductivity Low
وهذا فى أجهزة fresenius 4008B

جزاكم الله خيرا

:78: أبو أنس:78:


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زملائي الافاضل اشكركم على المتابعة...

هناك 3 انواع من حساسات Conductivity
الاولى Conductivity A Cell 
الثانية Conductivity B Cell
والثالثة Conductivity P Cell
النوع الاول والثاني تختص بموصلية محاليل الغسيل على انفراد والتاكد من موصلية كل محلول بصورة منفردة لضمان المكونات في المحلول بصورة قياسية ضمن النطاق المحدد في الجهاز وبعد ذلك يتم خلط المحلولين ويقوم الحساس الثالث وهو الاهم بمراقبة موصلية المحلولين معا واذا شعر الحساس الثالث بتغير في زيادة احد المحلولين بعد الخلط يقوم بارسال اشارة الى الحساس المسؤول عن حساسية المحلول الذي يحتوي النسبة غير الصحيحة وذلك اما بزيادة تركيز المحلول ان كان تركيزه منخفض او بتخفيض نسبة سحب المحلول مع تخفيفه بالماء المنتج من وحدة RO.

بالنسبة لتغيير المعايرة فهو امر خاطئ وغالبا تحدث هذه المشكلة بسبب احد النوعين التاليين او كلاهما وهما
النوع الاول تكلس داخلي داخل الجهاز ولا بد من تنظيف الجهاز بالستخدام CLEAN CART مع الماء الساخن حسب برنامج الجهاز واذا بقيت المشكلة لا بد من تغيير الحساس وهذا امر نادر الحصول
النوع الثاني وهو ارتفاع PH او TDS او كلاهما في الماء وذلك نتيجة لوجود ضعف في احد مراحل معالجة الماء.

وبالله التوفيق.


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

متشكرا جدا لمتابعتك يا بشمهندس والله انا بتقل عليك والله يزيدك من علم الدين والدنيا 

السؤال الأخر وهو عن الVenous pressure&TMP

والعلاقة بينهم وشرح الTMP


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخى محمد عندى مشكله فى ماكينة fre4008bومش ثابته هذه المشكله 

ساعات تعطيها الماكينه وساعات متعطيش المشكله وتشتغل 

المشكله هى F06 Negative Pressure

ارجو الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا

أبو انس


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (16 ديسمبر 2007)

Essam_bio قال:


> أخى محمد عندى مشكله فى ماكينة fre4008bومش ثابته هذه المشكله
> 
> ساعات تعطيها الماكينه وساعات متعطيش المشكله وتشتغل
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم..
اخي الكريم..
TMP
تعني
Trans Membrane Pressure
وهي حاصل مجموع 
الVenous pressure
و
Negative Pressure

حيث ان Negative Pressure هي الضغط الناتج من سحب الماكينة للدم داخل dialyzer
وهناك عدة عوامل لظهور هذا الخطا واهمها
fistula needle و blood line لا تحمل كمية الدم بالضغط الصحيح وغالبا يتم زيادة حجم fistula needle
او
ان dialyzer مساحته صغيرة بالتسبة لمكونات الدم وخصوصا الكيرياتينين ولا بد من وضع dialyzer اكبر حجما ( مثلا استخدام 1.5 بدلا من 1.3 )
وهذا امر يرجع للكادر الطبي التمريضي وليس من مهام المهندس الطبي.

بالتوفيق وعلى الرحب والسعة دوما.


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

بخصوص العطل (F06 Negative Pressure)

انا عندى الDialyzer Size 1.8 أعمل ايه تانى بس لنا شاكك فى الSensorالخاص بالTMP
انت ايه رأيك يا بشمهندس.ممكن يكون له تأثير على

منكم نستفيد 

جزاكم الله خيرا

ابو انس


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

كل عام وانتم بخير
أين ردكم أساتذتى الكرام؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

أبــــــــــــــــــــــ أنس ــــــــــــــــــــــو ​


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 ديسمبر 2007)

أبـــ أنس ـــو قال:


> بخصوص العطل (F06 Negative Pressure)
> 
> انا عندى الDialyzer Size 1.8 أعمل ايه تانى بس لنا شاكك فى الSensorالخاص بالTMP
> انت ايه رأيك يا بشمهندس.ممكن يكون له تأثير على
> ...


 
السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير...
اخي الكريم اذا كانت جمع مستهلكات الجلسة صحيحة يمكن للتجربة عمل جلسة باستخدام Dialyzer من نوع اخر واذا بقيت المشكلة قائمة اعمل على صيانة بسيطة لمضخة الدم واذا بقيت المشكلة عليك بالتأكد من الحساس وتغيره.

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أساتذتى الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير 

بخصوص العطل (F06 Negative Pressure)

نعم أستاذى م.محمد الكسوانى أستخدم جميع مستهلكات الجلسة صحيحة ولكن قمت بوضع جوان قبل الصمام الخارج من التانك الخلفى للماكينة واتمنى أن تحل المشكله حتى لا أدف كتير لشراء الحساس اه. صح صح 


جزاكم الله خيرا​ 
ابــــــــــــــــــــ أنس ـــــــــــــــــــــو​


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## محمد الواثق (21 يناير 2008)

لكم كل الشكر والتقدير اخي احمد صلاح.


----------



## ملك التجهيزات (9 مارس 2008)

*أرجو المساعدة في الاجهزة العينية لو سمحتم وشكرااا كتييير*

الله يخليك بس لو ممكن مساعدة بالاجهزة العينية:85:


رحال حول العالم قال:


> بارك الله فيك


----------



## fomari6 (8 أبريل 2008)

Please I am looking for a book about explanation of speration sciencies 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## المسلم84 (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الـــف شكـــر


----------



## m g (24 فبراير 2009)

انا من مصر واريد شراء مكنة غسيل كلى


----------



## ghost_adel (25 فبراير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على الافاده ويارب تفيدونا دائما بالمزيد حتى لا يقتصر هذا العلم على احد
ربنا يكرمك يا اخى ويزيدك من العلم والمعرفه والثبات


----------



## abdoa40 (26 فبراير 2009)

*thank you eng im very happy*​


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (6 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
أبو عبدالله


----------



## therarocky (7 مارس 2009)

شكـــــــــــرا جزيـــــــــلا م/ احمد صلاح 
على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
وشكـــــرا ايضا لكل من ساعد في ان يفيدنا في هذا الموضوع الجميل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mtc.eng (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الوصييف (8 مايو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم يا شباب والله


----------



## maged1020 (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المشاركه


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (30 أغسطس 2009)

بالرك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مش راضى يحمل لو سمحتم شوفوا المشكلة دى


----------



## angel girl (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر جزيلا 
وبارك الله بيك 
استفاديت منه


----------



## هانى احمد فوده (10 أكتوبر 2009)

:80:


----------



## ابن صنعاء (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية يا أخي أحمد وما يحرمنا من مشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## tarek2004_7 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب وجارى التحميل


----------



## dark.mido (11 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوعك جميل ومهم ولكنى أتعامل فقط مع اللغه العربيه 
فلو تكرمت أضف لنا نسخه باللغة اللعربيه
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## makmedical (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على هالمناقشة الممتعة وبالنجاح والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mohabd28eg (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد لو تحب المذيد*

السلام عليكم

اخي الفاضل

حضرتك لو محتاج اي شي عن مكن الغسيل الكلوي او وحدة معاجة المياة من ناحية

انواع المكن الموجود في السوق العربية
الوكيل الحالي 
سعر الماكينه
أسعار قطع الغيار
كتاوجات التشغيل والصيانة
كورسات كاملة صوت وصورة

جامبرو
فرزينيس
نيبرو
باكستر
التين
كوب
بي براون

لو تحب حضرتك تسال اي سئوال فني ممكن اجيبك عليه
؟

ممكن امد حضرتك بيه


----------



## sasa1973 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
تشكر يا أبو حميد و ندعوا الله دائماً المزيد من العلم و الإفاده و الإستفاده و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 1000شكر


----------



## فداء (5 يناير 2010)

جزيت خير الجزاء شكرا


----------



## hamidmaroc (7 يناير 2010)

mohabd28eg قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الفاضل
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم


انا من المغرب وقطاع الصيانة لدينا لهدا المجال مزري 
هناك بضعة افراد يحتكرون هدا المجال 


بالبلاد كلها 

بعد ان ورثوه من اجانب سابقا

ولو ان مركزا احتاج




لفني لتطلب الوصول اليه ساعات طويلة بعد انتظار الدور 

اضافة
للغش والاحتيال الدي يمارس مع مراكز
التصفية والمعانات من جراء دالك

فكثير ما يتعمد الفنيون احداث اشياء بالمكينات

في كل عملية صيانة تجعل المكينة تتعطل مرة اخرى ايام 

ولا تجد المراكز بديلا غير استدعاء الفني مرة اخرى 

ومن اشهر بدئنا مع مدرسة خاصة 


للاول مرة 

لتخريج فنين صيانة بامكانات متواضعة 


لدا اخي الكريم ارجو ان تمدني 
ب

كاتالوجات الصيانة والتشغيل

كورسات الصوت والصورة 

لما استطعت من ماركات الاجهزة التي دكرت 



وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamidmaroc (8 يناير 2010)

سلام الله عليكم
للرفع


----------



## mohabd28eg (8 يناير 2010)

ما فيه مشكلة صديقي العزيز

عندي كورسات كاملة

تعليم فيديو باللغة العربية

صوت وصورة

بس سعتها كبيرة

وما تنفع الا علي مواقع للرفع

لو تحب نتواصل عبر الميل

او اشرحها ليك

بالشات

لاني موضوع الرفع يطول انتظر ردك


----------



## hamidmaroc (9 يناير 2010)

mohabd28eg قال:


> ما فيه مشكلة صديقي العزيز
> 
> عندي كورسات كاملة
> 
> ...





حقق الله امانيك اخي الكريم 


:20:
نتواصل ادن عبر الميل الدي 
ستجده في معلومات الاتصال الخاص بي 

ساكون مدين لك لو اجد عندك ما ابحث عنه


----------



## bshbsh (10 يناير 2010)

thanx u so much


----------



## shihab.s (26 يناير 2010)

:20:شكرا اخي العزيز:75:ساعتني كثيراعلي المثابره في دراستي :85:


----------



## T.bader.m.g (5 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر وتحياتي لك


----------



## أبو موئل (7 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لكم


----------



## أبو روان العراقي (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارككم الله


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mohabd28eg (18 ديسمبر 2010)

hamidmaroc قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> انا من المغرب وقطاع الصيانة لدينا لهدا المجال مزري
> ...


اخي العزيز
ارسل
لي الاميل
وارسل لك جميع الكتالوجات
وشكرا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحفضك


----------



## ميشوالنمر (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن من حضرتك كتالوج التشغيل والصيانة لمكن الغسيل الكلوي بيبرو
ضروري جدا بالله عليك 
وأكون شاكر جدا ليك
مع تحياتي للجميع ودعواتي لكم بالتوفبق دائما وعدم وقوف اي من الأعطال مقابكم
شكرا........


----------



## engr_mohammed (23 ديسمبر 2010)

والله مشكور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اذا كانت اول مشاركه فعلا فانت موهوب والله يعينك على الاستمرار


----------



## rihamoo (19 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتو ممكن اعرف مكان بيع مكينات غسيل الكلى او اعرف اسعارها اسم المكينة fresenius رقمها 40085 وشكرا


----------



## rihamoo (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ضروري جدا جدا


----------



## kamalahmed (19 سبتمبر 2011)

يوجد كورس في صيانة جهاز الغسيل الكلوي غدا الثلاثاء في شركة ميديكال انجنيرنج للتفاصيل الدخول على اليلوبيجز وكتابة medical engineering Coوسوف تجدو ارقام الشركه ويوجد دوره في صيانة كرسي الاسنان


----------



## mohammed.madani (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كثير الشكر على الافادة الطيبة


----------



## eng\abdelrahman (27 مايو 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dr.mahmoud_83 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

